# Myself with another form



## Ironcrane (Aug 25, 2009)

This video fought tooth, and nail to keep from being uploaded. But it's finally here. I'm doing a form of my own creation, and must admit I'm somewhat unhappy with it. Every time I watch it, I can only see the mistake I'm making. But regardless of that, here it is.






I was planning on posting this with another, much shorter video, but I haven't been able to make it yet. And I'm to impatient to wait.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm clueless about soft styles, so take my comments with a grain of salt (or 50). As far as I could tell, the stances and movements were good. I was impressed that you were able to maintain your balance on that surface. If I were to suggest improvements, they would be to increase your tension and sharpness (make the movements look more like you are actually striking an opponent), and to vary your speed to make it more dynamic. There were a couple of moves in there (the ones where you move diagonally toward the back corners with kind of a "swimming" motion of your fists) that didn't work for me, but that's probably because I know zip about CMAs. Overall, it was quite nice.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 25, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> There were a couple of moves in there (the ones where you move diagonally toward the back corners with kind of a "swimming" motion of your fists) that didn't work for me, but that's probably because I know zip about CMAs. Overall, it was quite nice.



Those moves do have an actual application. The lead arm that's coming down is to seize an opponents arm, and pull down, while the rear arm that's coming up is to smash through the elbow in an attempt to break the arm.

When I first saw that move being done, I though it looked weird and couldn't figure out what it was suppose to be for the life of me. My Sifu had to show me what it was. After that, I  experimented with the move, and eventually ended up using it a lot in practice.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 26, 2009)

Ironcrane said:


> Those moves do have an actual application. The lead arm that's coming down is to seize an opponents arm, and pull down, while the rear arm that's coming up is to smash through the elbow in an attempt to break the arm.
> 
> When I first saw that move being done, I though it looked weird and couldn't figure out what it was suppose to be for the life of me. My Sifu had to show me what it was. After that, I experimented with the move, and eventually ended up using it a lot in practice.


 
Cool! Now I get it. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting the video.  If I may make a few critque's though.....

If this form is to represent Hung Gar then the stances need to be waaaaaaay lower.  At black sash level stances should not be in question. Unless of course you have a pre-existing condition ( knee probs etc....) that prevents you from going lower.  My other suggestion is to keep transitions soft and smooth , yet show the POWER/SPEED of Hung Gar by using quick hand techniques. 


Great form for a creation though. I do think that doing the things I mentioned will really help make the form look nice.


If you want to see some cool Hung Gar,  go on YouTube and look up NotYourMind.  He has some interesting Hung Gar forms posted.  He also happens to train Longfist with me at my Kung Fu school as well.


----------

